# Dilapidated Farmhouse. Cambs. April 13.



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

I can find absolutely no history behind this farmhouse whatsoever!. Suffice to say, it was a beautiful little place but had suffered very badly from either subsidence or structural terminal decay!. So the most of the shots are external as there was no way we were going inside the joint!, anyhow the pics!....I visited with co explorer MO2W!.


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 30, 2013)

such a shame to see it falling apart


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

I know, but it was a lovely old house.


----------



## ocelot397 (Apr 30, 2013)

Subsidence for sure!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

ocelot397 said:


> Subsidence for sure!



Thanks for that Ocelot!, Can you see why we didn't go in!


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 30, 2013)

Should have gone inside Brother, it adds to the excitement !! then again I am stupid !.. great stuff


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Should have gone inside Brother, it adds to the excitement !! then again I am stupid !.. great stuff



Maybe but I wanted to come out with my life!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 30, 2013)

That is such a lovely house!
Thanks...


----------



## quavis (Apr 30, 2013)

went in here last summer, and yes its fairly deadly inside due to the floors being twisted and wet.
said to be haunted and with the subsidence issues was left abandoned by its owners, planing was submitted for a replacement dwelling to be built in the houses place but was withdrawn shortly after, there is also a small house on the drive that is in similar condition which i also explored last summer. my problem was there were chest high razor sharp nettles and various weeds which impeded my progress around the site.

im more of a forum lurker than a poster but had to comment on this one, a good place to have a look around and has been emoty for quite qawhile now. slowly rotting away, and who knows if the owner will submit new plans but with the amount of shifting the building has done im sure new foundations would have to be extreme to say the least, doesnt help with it being in or very near fenland which is naturally boggy.

a good place to visit if your passing by, check out the little gate house but watch the stairs! a bit lethal and dont stay in one place too long in the main house esp upstairs you may end up downstairs very fast!!
planning histroy
Erection of replacement dwelling Ref. No: 06/00954/FUL | Status: Application Permitted 
■ Conversion of existing barn and extension and garage Ref. No: 06/00955/FUL | Status: Application Withdrawn 
■ New dwelling to replace existing bungalow Ref. No: 06/00956/OUT | Status: Application Permitted 
■ Conversion of barn into dwelling including single storey extension and erection of detached double garage Ref. No: 06/01828/FUL | Status: Application Permitted 
■ Demolition of existing house and barns and construction of three 5-bedroomed detached houses Ref. No: 08/01570/FUL | Status: Application Withdrawn 
■ Extension of time of planning permission 06/01828/FUL - Conversion of barn into dwelling including single storey extension and construction of detached double garage Ref. No: 10/00159/FUL | Status: Application Permitted

if you google causeway lodge thorney , scroll down and you will find the planning history and a facebook page about the haunted house and possible squatters...


----------



## Black Shuck (May 1, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> That is such a lovely house!
> Thanks...



Thanks Stealthstar. we liked it!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2013)

Shame its a cracking house.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 1, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Shame its a cracking house.



It was a cracking little place and very very photogenic!


----------



## NakedEye (May 1, 2013)

deliciously decayed!! cheers for that


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> deliciously decayed!! cheers for that



Indeed it was!....... it reminded me of the Amityville House for some reason!


----------



## wagg20 (May 9, 2013)

surprised that your co-explorer didn't venture inside!


----------



## Judderman62 (May 9, 2013)

I quite like that


----------

